# Ben Hill Co. Reports



## one_shot (Oct 24, 2008)

Any reports,I saw rubs  & a few bucks. The bucks were still running together, last Monday!


----------



## theianoshow (Oct 24, 2008)

i hunt in irwin and ben hill counties and i have seen lots of does and one six point that was by himself and was grunting in the woods behind me. ive also seen rubs and scrapes. good luck!


----------



## theianoshow (Nov 2, 2008)

saturday i rattled in a 6 pt and this morning i rattled in a 8 in a swampy bottom... the smaller  bucks are on the move.


----------



## gr8 8 (Nov 3, 2008)

the smaller bucks are a little frisky , the bigger bucks don't seem to be as interested right yet. Starting to see some bigger deer moving around though. Another week should be good action with big bucks.


----------



## one_shot (Nov 17, 2008)

Sunday,
 alot of trees rubbed,
 scrapes worked before daylight after the rain


----------



## gr8 8 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ben Hill County Bow kill on 11-16.
Dale Roberson


----------



## theianoshow (Nov 17, 2008)

congrats!


----------

